# Bar Sprocket Locked Up?



## CutaLot (Dec 21, 2010)

Never had this happen before, in many years of running saws. 290 Stihl with 20" bar. One year old, not used hard. Chain is in good condition and was adjusted correctly, with plenty of bar oil.

Had just finished cutting down a 12" dead locust when the chain locked up on the bar. Checked all the normal causes and could not get it unlocked. 

Took the chain off the bar and the nose sprocket would not turn. Took a firm rap on the handle of a screwdriver, with the blade resting on a sprocket tooth, to break it loose. Sprocket spun freely soon as it came loose.

Is there something going on here with bearings/bushings or whatever, that is going to cause me problems down the road? I did not think that wood chips stuck in the sprocket area would cause this.


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 21, 2010)

I've had them split at the tip and the chain gets wedged between the sprocket and the side of the tip. Some bars have a place for you to grease the sprocket. Its just a small hole on the tip and you need a special greasing tool. The good thing about most bars is that the tips are replaceable.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 21, 2010)

you might have a small wood chip jam in the tip


----------



## CutaLot (Dec 21, 2010)

Stihl bar has no hole for greasing. Everything looked good in bar tip area.

Wood chips lodged in the sprocket area was my first thought, even though that has never happened over many years of cutting.

Also, since the sprocket "broke loose" immediately after hitting it with the screwdriver, made me suspect wood chips were not the problem. Usually, with a chip blockage somewhere on the bar, the chain comes loose gradually.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2010)

It happens. Just drag the chain on a log to break it loose. You should be fine.


----------



## CutaLot (Dec 21, 2010)

I drug the chain across the dead locust many times. Always worked on chip dams before. Could not get the chain to budge. I do not think it was chip problem.

Thats why I suspect a problem with the bearings/bushing? in the sprocket. Just trying to avoid a mechanical problem in the future when I am out on a big wood cutting day.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 21, 2010)

I had an oregon get locked up so bad with chips bucking a big oak from both sides when it came apart wedged chips in it I had to take pliers and pull some of the chips out before I could get the sprocket broke loose.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 21, 2010)

*The same problem MS 290*

I thought I was the only one that had issues with a Stihl bar and sprocket. It seems like I can't even run through a tank of gas without pulling it apart and freeing up the sprocket. Mine always seems to have a bunch of real fine sawdust in it I have sprayed it with different stuff and still the same ole, BS.
My old Poulan 330 still out performs this thing and it's 15 years old and been thru hell and the Stihl is brand new.
Does Oregan make a bar for one of these Stihls?


----------



## splitpost (Dec 21, 2010)

amscontr said:


> I thought I was the only one that had issues with a Stihl bar and sprocket. It seems like I can't even run through a tank of gas without pulling it apart and freeing up the sprocket. Mine always seems to have a bunch of real fine sawdust in it I have sprayed it with different stuff and still the same ole, BS.
> My old Poulan 330 still out performs this thing and it's 15 years old and been thru hell and the Stihl is brand new.
> Does Oregan make a bar for one of these Stihls?



Try a duromatic bar instead,no sprockets to get jammed on them:greenchainsaw:


----------



## alderman (Dec 21, 2010)

I had an older bar tip freeze up once. Broke it loose and it's been fine since. I never did find what was jammed in it.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 21, 2010)

You didn't get the tip pinched at all did ya? Even slightly?


----------



## slowp (Dec 21, 2010)

oscar4883 said:


> You didn't get the tip pinched at all did ya? Even slightly?



That's what happened to Twinkle's bar. Then Faller Bob showed up and ran it back and forth on the road, after telling me not to be alarmed. Faller Bob said the sprocket needed gunk cleaned out. I have since spent some time in the shop, and got it so it spins easily.

I'll keep it for a spare, although the Oregon bar just doesn't look well on Twinkle.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 21, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It happens. Just drag the chain on a log to break it loose. You should be fine.



This.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 21, 2010)

.


Many times the nose sprocket getting jammed is the result of a dull chain. The fine dust finds its way into the groove, then packs into the tip. A sharp chain throws big chips that are harder to get under the chain.


.


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

i just bought a new oregon bar and chain for my poulan 3400 cut one branch and the chain poped off and messed up the drive teeth i filed them down and then ran the saw now the tip locked up solid there are no wood chips lodged is there any way to free it up or do i need to take it back and try to get my money back


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 10, 2012)

aaronbrown said:


> i just bought a new oregon bar and chain for my poulan 3400 cut one branch and the chain poped off and messed up the drive teeth i filed them down and then ran the saw now the tip locked up solid there are no wood chips lodged is there any way to free it up or do i need to take it back and try to get my money back



You sure you have the same pitch chain and sprocket tip?


----------



## alderman (Mar 10, 2012)

Easiest way to free them up is with the chain on the bar. Dig the chain teeth into a log and pull the saw backwards. Most likely there is something jammed in it even if you can't see it.


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

the bar and chain where in the same package and i tried that its so stiff it wont hardely move using a hammer and screw driver im no dummy when it comes to chainsaws i used to cut firewood and worked in the log woods running saws


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just another reason to have more than one saw and bar:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 10, 2012)

aaronbrown said:


> the bar and chain where in the same package and i tried that its so stiff it wont hardely move using a hammer and screw driver im no dummy when it comes to chainsaws i used to cut firewood and worked in the log woods running saws


If you bought it at Lowe's or a similar 'big box store'...

Take it back for refund or at least exchange..!!

J2F


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

ill try and exchange it tommorow i need to buy another chain anyways cant wait till my newest addition gets here its a poulan 1050 just needs carb work


----------



## splitpost (Mar 10, 2012)

aaronbrown said:


> i just bought a new oregon bar and chain for my poulan 3400 cut one branch and the chain poped off and messed up the drive teeth i filed them down and then ran the saw now the tip locked up solid there are no wood chips lodged is there any way to free it up or do i need to take it back and try to get my money back



Yeah take it back and let us know what happens.................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

what you dont think they will take it back or exchange it


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2012)

aaronbrown said:


> what you dont think they will take it back or exchange it



Is the bar and chain the same pitch as the sprocket on your saw? Better check.


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

well when i looked it up at the store i got the one that it said to use with the poulan 3400 the chain works just fine with the old bar just cant figure out why the tip on the bar lock up so quick


----------



## lambs (Mar 10, 2012)

I've jammed sprockets before myself. Usually it's because I was pushing the nose into the wood pretty aggressively. I now keep a small ball peen hammer in my bucket to tap the sprocket free if this happens in the field. If I cannot free it by dragging the chain, I take the bar off and tap the teeth on the sprocket to spin it free. I always follow that with a shot of WD 40 around the nose. That usually works wonders.

At the end of the day, I always blow off the saw with compressed air, and that includes the bar groves. I also give the sprocket a shot of WD 40 and blow air against the sprocket teeth to force it to spin. I make it spin in each direction. I think this helps clear any dust or grit from the nose, and I know it's ready to go again.


----------

